# John Deere RX-75 Rear engine rider



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

My John Deere rear engine rider has a leak in the carburetor. After it sits for a short time, the throat of the carburetor fills with gas. Took the carburetor apart and found that the needle valve had a wear mark that was made from the valve seat. Polished the valve seat which looks good now. Called the local John Deere dealer for a price on a needle valve. He told me $27.00. He then said that I can buy a rebuild kit, I think was $45.00. He then said that the best way was to buy the complete Carburetor! Did not ask how much that was!!!

So does anyone know where I can get an aftermarket replacement part for this?

*Kawasaki 9 HP engine FC290V-AS10.
*Mikuni Carburetor-fixed float (no adjustment).
*Needle valve with rubber tip. Has the hanger spring that attaches to the float tang.
*Engine Serial #FC290-105615


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You don't have to purchase the part from John Deere. 

You can get the same part from a Kawasaki engine dealer.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/se...61418589:c24nnqwh7co&cof=FORID:11&q=160302067


----------



## khushivis (Aug 13, 2013)

It is good typs of engineer and i hope you all like it.


----------

